# Video, Firefox, Ubuntu



## atomio (16 Mai 2006)

Bonjour,

j'ai fais des p'tites videos que j'ai mis en ligne avec iWeb, je n'arrive pas à les lire correctement aucun souci avec MacOS X où Windows .

j'ai installé la version 1.5.3 de Firefox et mplayer plugin depuis les tutos du site Ubuntu .
La video saccade beaucoup, quand cela ne charge pas du tout, il faut que je fasse un clic-droit et lire .L'option enregistré sous est toujours grisée même après avoir laborieursement lu la video en entier .
Le site video d'Apple me pose aussi des soucis mais pas tout le temps ...
Mes videos sont encodées avec ffmpeg-mencoder format mp4 H264 .
Le problème pourrait aussi venir de iWeb, car il crée un fichier mov qui renvoie vers la video mp4 ...
il reste une 3eme option, essayer de recompiler Fx et mplayer, mais çà m'embète d'avoir 3 versions du navigateur (j'ai gardé la 1.0.8).
D'un autre coté, je ne connais personne dans mon entourage succeptible d'utiliser Linux ...
Voilà si vous avez une ptit idée, elle sera la bienvenue  .

Merci A+

http://f.baronnet.free.fr/Site/Levriers%20Salukis.html


----------

